# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  99 Names Of Allah With Definition & Benefits

## **Veil**

want to ask that , Is it right if somebody recite some Quranic aya for a specific purpose like for example If I read the one of the name of Allah for 99 times and after I make a Dua that May Allah fulfill my that wish. And its just begging from Allah with no shirk.

----------


## Tulip

Why not Veil? Reciting Quran or even the names of Almighty Allah is always good. You must keep faith and pray to your lord, Insha Allah He'll listen to your duaas.

----------


## **Veil**

Ur Rite Tulip as Allah is always there for Us.
what i wanted to ask was if u read Allah name in some count ur headache will go away , or u will look goosd ,  I hope u understand ?

----------


## Shades

> Ur Rite Tulip as Allah is always there for Us.
> what i wanted to ask was if u read Allah name in some count ur headache will go away , or u will look goosd ,  I hope u understand ?


As Salam Alaikum,

This question has two dimensions in it. So the answer would be yes and no. 

*Yes*, In a sense that you can read Quran and recite the names of the Allah for curing of specific diseases, but the thing is *reciting will not and cannot give any relief by itself*. The cure comes from the Almighty if we recite specific verses from quraan and few names of Allah in the time of pain with a belief that Allah is the only one who can cure, along with those verses and names must be found in Quran and hadeeth as permissible for use then its ok. The following stands as a proof for use within limitations of shariah

We send down (stage by stage) in the Qur'an that which is a healing and a mercy to those who believe -- Glorious Quran 17:82

 Say unto them (O Muhammad): For those who believe it is a guidance and a healing; -- Glorious Quran 41:44

*
No* will be get applied in following situations. 

Quran is a book of guidance , and we the Muslim Ummah owes a lot to it. If we want to have guidance then we have to understand it's message. Alas in today's world most of the Muslims use Quran only for curing diseases and for the things which are not permissible in Shariah. If we know and understand the meaning as it has a message for us and guidance then we can attain success and spread peace within ourself and around the world.

If we think that reciting any verse and any names "n" number of times will cause cure then we are in trouble as this names and verses are nothing by itself they cannot provide relief. We call ourself as muslims which mean's we submit and depend upon Allah alone. If we are sincere in our faith then we have to accept that the cure comes from Allah and not this verses, and the best to get cured is by invocation ( Dua ). Its the biggest healer. There are ton's of material on net and in form of books which say that particular verse has a cure for particular disease etc etc... This is just innovation in religion, how come when its not reported in Quran and hadeeth can lead us to cure? .


If you want to get cured then recite any verse any name of Allah any number of time and pray to Allah to cure it Inshallah you will get cured. But to say that reciting particular name particular verse will heal us is simply false and big deviation from Muslim belief. 

Conclusion : Yes it can be done with in shariah limits and no it cannot be done at the cost of belief.

----------

